# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Dua të humbas peshë

## Andro_era

Jam 20 vjeqare, e gjate 1.77 cm dhe peshoj 70 kilogram. Deshira ime eshte qe te arrij peshen ideale pre 63 kilogrameve brenda nje muaji. Nese dikush nga ju forumistet dini ndonje diete  efikase me tregoni, sa me shpejt qe te jete e mundur!

----------


## landi45

bej stervitje ne palester se dieta te ndihmon po jo shume

----------


## abu

Sport , sport dhe prape sport ! 
Fats free food , no sweets .  

Ne qofte se do nje diet ......http://www.thedukandiet.org/ -dietë më të suksesshme të botës .

----------


## Edna- shpk

Diete te shoqeruar nga gjimnastike

----------


## broken_smile

Sipas nutricionistit Mike McInnes, ngrenia e nje luge mjalte para se te flihet ndihmon ne humbjen e 3 kg brenda javes. Per me shume: 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/ar...s-recipes.html

----------


## symphony

Dikush do t'i shtojë kilet, e dikush t'i largojë, s'u mor vesh edhe kjo punë...

----------


## Busy Girl

Pershendetje miq nuk po prezantohem sepse shumica me njihni  :perqeshje: 
ok problemi im (nese mund te quhett i tille)eshte..
jam jam 22 vjece dhe 1.58 e gjate jam 51 kile dua te humb 2 ose 3 kile para 1 viti perdora diete herbal life nga ku humba 8 kile  :Bravo: 
por tani nuk me lene me ta perdor ate diet sipas familjareve te mi nuk kam me nevoje. Por gjithsesi po mundohem te heq kto dy tre kile por nuk po mundem dot as shendoshem e as po bie dot me.
nuk mund te mbaj dieta me lenie ushqimi sepse vezhgohem 24 ore :Mos:  ndonje marifet dini kjo do te me ndihmonte. shum flm presim pergjigjje te tipit po une di  flm

----------


## broken_smile

Shpresoj se è ke hapur per shaka nje teme te tille, Busy. Ti nuk ke nevoje aspak te humbasesh peshe, je shume mire keshtu. Rendesi ka te jesh mire me shendet  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Busy Girl

jo broken se kam hapur per shaka dua vertet por qe para nje viti nuk po arrij

----------


## broken_smile

Vrap dhe pak brumera (prefero me shume miellin integral) shume perime, mos e ekzagjero me fruta e sidomos me embelsirat. Por je mire keshtu sic je, nuk duhet te fiksohesh, se vaj hallin pastaj per ato qe vertet kane nevoje te humbasin peshe kur lexojne tema te tilla  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Busy Girl

une brumera nuk ha buken kam 3 vjet qe se konsumoj, perimet i ha te ziera rral te skuqura embelsirat ncncnc ndonje akullore per vere.
ato qe jan me te shendoshahmm po ca te them un e shkreta po hengre do shnoshesh  :perqeshje:

----------


## broken_smile

Jo mire e ke ti ne fakt, secili per vete zoti per te gjithe. 
Mund te me thuash nje shembull diete ditore tenden (dmth cfare ha gjate nje dite nga mengjesi deri ne darke)?

----------


## Busy Girl

dita ime mmm mengjesi spara ka kenaqesine qe ta vizitoj sepse dal heret nga shpia me vrap te puna kur mundem nje briosh ne dore. dreka gjelle te ndryshme gjys pjate dhe ndonje kos ose dicka tjeter, darka dicka sa per te thene ndonje cerek pjate gjell ose ndonje biftek sallate tani ne vere shalqi me djath e preferuar. edhe gjate gjithe dites vetem uje gjat gjith kohes

----------


## broken_smile

Brioshin eliminoje sepse ka shume kalori. Sa per te tjerat, me aq sa tregon ti as 1000 kcal nuk i kap, vetem nese i hedh shume vaj gjelles, por nuk besoj sepse the qe s'i pelqen shume te skuqurat. Mos je sonnambul dhe ha kur je ne gjume se tjeter shpjegim nuk ka  :perqeshje:  ose e ke metabolizmin e ngadalte...shendoshesh shpejt kur e tejkalon me ushqimin?

----------


## Marya

mos shiko fotomodelet se jane te gjitha fotoshop
 ti nuk do te dobesohesh ,
vetem anoreksiket mendore u duket vetja e shendoshe me kete peshe

----------


## Prudence

rri kaq sa je, bej ca palester te tonifikohesh dhe do dukesh me e holle. ske nevoje te biesh fare me cka shkruan.mos u fixo kot.
para 10 ditesh vdiq nje goc e re....mbaj mbaj diet, pati komplikacione(s'di te kujt tipi), 2 jave ne spital dhe vdiq. larg o Zot.
tek keto dobesimet me te pire ilace, skam besim.provo te heqesh darken njehere.thone qe funksionon.

----------


## Busy Girl

pffff se di ma ka permend nje mjek kte punen e anoreksis nervore ai eshte psokolog me ka fut friken por nejse do  provoj njer darken ta haj me lehte

----------


## Lexuesi_

Mq paska hap temen si me humb peshe une po shttroj pytjen si me fitu nja 3 kile ?   a di dikush te me jap ndonje keshille profitabile  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## anita340

Busy girl,
Ti paske nevoje per ca nga kilet e mia jo per te humbur. Hahaha po une qe kam 10 a dymbedhjete me shume se ti u dashka te mos ha fare. 
Seriozisht mendoj qe per gjatesine qe ke edhe ca kile me shume sdo te dukej keq..po nen 51 do te duket shemtuar. Eshte dhe çeshtje shije po mu nuk me pelqejne njerzit extra te dobet. E para qe me shkon ne mendje eshte semundja.....

Sa mire qe pi veç uje. Une sbej dot pa nje liter e gjysme kafe ne dite.....

----------


## Busy Girl

hahahah anita beje kafen e gjate ti me shume uje ahhaah shaka mundohu tja detyrosh vetes ujin pastaj te behet si ves te thahet goja po nuk pive. jo nuk eshte e thene mos te hash por nga pak
lexuesi futju patateve te skuqura haha

----------

